# ¿Dónde va el oro de las tiendas que compran oro?



## Crisis Warrior (15 Oct 2011)

Pues eso a ver si alguien es tan amable de aclararme el tema ya que me gustaría saber dónde va a parar el oro de las tiendas que lo compran, pero resulta que luego no venden nada.

El otro día estuve andando por un pueblo de la zona donde vivo y entré a preguntar a tres tiendas de estas de compro oro si vendían algo del susodicho material, ninguna vendía nada de nada, ni monedas ni lingotes... nada. Después de esta experiencia me asaltaron las dudas, por eso recurro a vosotros.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Garrapatez (15 Oct 2011)

Pues ese gurú del foro que compró "12 onzas" te dirá que a inflar la burbuja del oro que está a punto de estallar.


----------



## firefly (15 Oct 2011)

Lo guardan en un gran depósito donde harán explosionar una bomba atómica que lo contamine de radiactividad durante un siglo y así el resto del oro que quede fuera se revalorizará. Un pelotazo, hoygan.


----------



## alomejor (15 Oct 2011)

Para comprar hay que tener dinero. ¿Quién lo tiene?: los del ladrillo, los del narco, los chinos, los rusos, los políticos y sus familiares.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Oct 2011)

Tranquilo, nadie te contestara...


----------



## QuepasaRey (15 Oct 2011)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Tranquilo, nadie te contestara...



Mira solo por joderte...

Suiza, agentes suizos son los que finalmente hacen la batida 2 peldaños por encima del señor que pasa por las tiendas a final de cada mes.

Me vas a enviar una docena de pasteles por responder o que.


----------



## Minguet (16 Oct 2011)

Hola. Los que entienden dicen que se destina a oro de inversión y que se vende en el extranjero la mayor parte.


----------



## Jalapa (16 Oct 2011)

Lo que creo que esta bastante claro es que hacen la batida de abajo hacia arriba.

No soy experto en estos temas, pero es de suponer que la mayor parte de ese oro se convierte en piezas de inversion (monedas, lingotes....) y que va a parar a los mercados internacionales.

Por otro lado esta el mercado de derivados (monstruoso) donde posiblemente necesiten oro fisico con urgencia, pues los apalancamientos son gigantescos y segun se lee, no existe ni de lejos todo el oro que sus papeles reflejan.
Si lees opiniones sobre el COMEX, (Qué es el COMEX? | 1forex1.com) veras que en teoria, no podrian cubrir sus posiciones de oro fisico (ni de plata, claro) en el caso de que los inversores reclamaran sus onzas.

Supongo que una vez limpia la parte baja de la piramide social ....haran con el lo que se les ponga de ahí !!!!!!, pero no creo que lo regalen .....

:no:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2011)

El otro día comentaba un forero que le llamaron con la intención de poner un "Compro oro" en un local que ofrecía para alquilar, y que el teléfono que le dieron, buscado en Google, le aparecía en anuncios de _putis_.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...pro-oro-blanqueo-de-dinero-y-otras-cosas.html


----------



## Goodbye (16 Oct 2011)

Algunos de los "Compro oro" de Madrid son joyerías. Antes de leer este hilo pensaba que eran la mayoría, pero ya veo que no.


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Oct 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Mira solo por joderte...
> 
> Suiza, agentes suizos son los que finalmente hacen la batida 2 peldaños por encima del señor que pasa por las tiendas a final de cada mes.
> 
> Me vas a enviar una docena de pasteles por responder o que.



Queda demostrado que el poder de joder a otro es mas fuerte que el de ayudarlo...:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## kasper98 (16 Oct 2011)

se vende a las fabricas de fundicion de oro.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (16 Oct 2011)

Gracias señores.

Era sólo para arrojar un poco de luz al tema ya que me llamaba la atención que nadie vendiese, sólo compran.

Lo que me da a mí por pensar (piensa mal y acertarás) es que alguien está intentando hacerse con el control de un buen porcentaje de oro para poder especular luego con él sin miedo a que viniesen los ciudadanos de a pie a vender en masa y se lo tirasen para abajo en un momento de gran subida. 

Alguien está acumulando grandes cantidades de oro y me gustaría saber las razones de porque lo hace y la verdad, despojar al populacho de éste, les está resultando un juego de niños con la crisis que hay.

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Minguet (16 Oct 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico. Sin ánimo de polemizar. Eso que te contarón no es lo normal. La mayoría del oro se vende en las joyerías de toda la vida. Por cierto he leído algunos comentarios donde se dice que engañan a los vendedores. Tampoco es lo normal. Tu ofreces un servicio a tu clientela, no puedes engañarlos. Interesa ofrecer un precio adecuado para mantenerlos. No digo que no se gane dinero. El que tiene un negocio no es las hermanitas de la caridad. Pero todo dentro de un orden.

Kasper98. Mi información y mi sentido común me dice que no es ese el destino. Una gran parte del oro sale al extranjero para oro de inversión. Puedes leer el cualquier prensa especializada en el mercado del oro lo que han bajado las ventas de joyerías. También ha bajado y muchísimo la fabricación de oro. Por tanto el oro que se compra no puede ir a la fundición para fabricar piezas. Ahora si te refieres a que se funde, eso si es cierto. Se funde y se hacen lingotes para venderlos.

Saludos


----------



## Minguet (16 Oct 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Gracias señores.
> Lo que me da a mí por pensar (piensa mal y acertarás) es que alguien está intentando hacerse con el control de un buen porcentaje de oro para poder especular luego con él sin miedo a que viniesen los ciudadanos de a pie a vender en masa y se lo tirasen para abajo en un momento de gran subida.
> Alguien está acumulando grandes cantidades de oro y me gustaría saber las razones de porque lo hace y la verdad, despojar al populacho de éste, les está resultando un juego de niños con la crisis que hay.
> 
> Gracias otra vez.



No te preocupes que los ciudadanos de a pie por mucho que vendamos en masa no moveremos el precio del oro. ESo lo hacen los grandes fondos.
Saludos


----------



## Bartlett_borrado (16 Oct 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Gracias señores.
> 
> Era sólo para arrojar un poco de luz al tema ya que me llamaba la atención que nadie vendiese, sólo compran.
> 
> ...





Para mi, lo que dices tiene bastante sentido. Yo también veo todo esto muy raro, creo que se trata de una trampa bien preparada:

-Casualmente el mercado del oro está controlado casi en su totalidad por la misma élite que imprime nuestro dinero FIAT, ya que son los dueños de los bancos centrales también.
-Resulta ser, que tanto las editoriales, como los medios de comunicación, les pertenecen también, o sea, que manipulan el presente, la historia, las ciencias sociales, y la "ciencia" a voluntad.
-En los libros de economía dice, que cuando las crisis arrecian, hay que hacerse con oro, sin más explicación, nadie sabe, ni se pregunta porqué, sólo hay alegaciones a su escasez, a su valor a lo largo de la historia, y a que se acuñó moneda con él... Supuestamente, esto frenaría la inflación, pero... ¿No nos damos cuenta que el fenómeno de la inflación ha sido provocado deliberadamente por la banca para conseguir sus intereses? El problema no es la moneda en sí, es quien tiene el control del dinero.
-Esta gente fija el precio del oro 2 veces al día en la City, y se aprovecha de sus fluctuaciones. Poseen casi todo el oro, pero parece que quieren también el que poseen los ciudadanos de a pie, y la gente anda necesitada. Personalmente creo que estos establecimientos aparecidos de forma tan "oportuna" tratan de retirar de la circulación la mayor cantidad de oro posible de la calle aumentando su escasez, y por consiguiente, haciendo que su precio se eleve todavía más.
-Es curioso que el oro se compre al peso, es decir a precios de materia prima, cuando hasta no hace mucho, se tenía en cuenta (y mucho), el valor del orfebre, y su calidad artística, hoy en día vender una joya elaborada y sacar un buen precio es casi misión imposible.
-En fín, creo que si, que están jugando con el goyim, creo que nos volveremos a matar de nuevo, y también creo que esto es un paso hacia la moneda única mundial: El oro, esta vez no se van ni a molestar en acuñar nada, para cuando todo el mundo de valor de nuevo al "vil" metal, y nos hagan chirivitas los ojos con sus brillos, lo habrán conseguido: La moneda única universal, aceptada en todos los países, controlada totalmente por ellos, el bobierno (bueno, los bobiernos comen de sus manos) que quiera imprimir billetes respaldados por oro, se lo tendrá que comprar a ellos y pagarlo con ¿oro? (absurdo).


----------



## Crisis Warrior (16 Oct 2011)

Bartlett dijo:


> Para mi, lo que dices tiene bastante sentido. Yo también veo todo esto muy raro, creo que se trata de una trampa bien preparada:
> 
> -Casualmente el mercado del oro está controlado casi en su totalidad por la misma élite que imprime nuestro dinero FIAT, ya que son los dueños de los bancos centrales también.
> -Resulta ser, que tanto las editoriales, como los medios de comunicación, les pertenecen también, o sea, que manipulan el presente, la historia, las ciencias sociales, y la "ciencia" a voluntad.
> ...



Veo que pensamos bastante parecido.... alguien nos está preparando una somanta de palos que no nos va a reconocer ni nuestra madre, y lo peor de todo es que no sabremos ni por donde nos han venido los golpes.
Lástima ir siempre un paso por detrás de esta gente...


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 Oct 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Veo que pensamos bastante parecido.... alguien nos está preparando una somanta de palos que no nos va a reconocer ni nuestra madre, y lo peor de todo es que no sabremos ni por donde nos han venido los golpes.
> Lástima ir siempre un paso por detrás de esta gente...



Pues sí, porque si el oro fuese una forma segura de que pequeños ahorradores protegiesen sus ahorros, los grandes ahorradores y especuladores ya habrían hecho algo largo tiempo ha, ellos siempre van por delante.


----------



## NapoleonXVII (16 Oct 2011)

alomejor dijo:


> Para comprar hay que tener dinero. ¿Quién lo tiene?: los del ladrillo, los del narco, los chinos, los rusos, los políticos y sus familiares.



Yo empecé mileurista, no salí de vacaciones ni de hotelitos o de fiesta, y ahorré para emergencias y para tener un pequeño colchón y compré oro.

Yo defiendo un patrón trabajo como el III Reich, respaldado por la capacidad productiva de la nación, pero como no existe y me obligan a usar euros que imprimen para regalar a sus bancos pues me defiendo de la inflacion.

Y burbuja en oro NO hay, todavía, si saliera de primea noticia en TV y hubiera colas en las tiendas para comprar entonces, tras un tiempo sí se podría formar, ahora NO rotundo.

Además hay menos del que se cree, mucho oro es papel, especulación de futuros no oro físico, que es el verdadero oro, el resto son promesas de compra en el futuro que sí que explotarán porque es mentira y no lo tienen.




YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Pues sí, porque si el oro fuese una forma segura de que pequeños ahorradores protegiesen sus ahorros, los grandes ahorradores y especuladores ya habrían hecho algo largo tiempo ha, ellos siempre van por delante.



Muchos YA lo han hecho. Y piensa en plata mejor, que era la moneda usada en medio mundo durante varios siglos. Si el oro te parece de ricos, perfecto, tienes razón, pero la plata es barata y para todo el mundo.


----------



## NapoleonXVII (16 Oct 2011)

Bartlett dijo:


> Para mi, lo que dices tiene bastante sentido. Yo también veo todo esto muy raro, creo que se trata de una trampa bien preparada:
> 
> -Casualmente el mercado del oro está controlado casi en su totalidad por la misma élite que imprime nuestro dinero FIAT, ya que son los dueños de los bancos centrales también..



Eso sí es cierto, pero separemos el mercado de oro de papel, electrónico de especulación y el oro físico.

Yo no quiero defender que nos obliguen a comprar oro o plata para protegernos de sus especulaciones con el euro y la impresión de dinero que hacen los bancos creandolo de la nada. Yo quiero llevar a juicio a todos los banqueros y criptojudíos y judíos que están detrás, y sus testaferros como Botín, y dejar las divisiones internas políticas y trabajar por levantar el país, sin parados nunca más y todo el mundo esforzándose, es absurdo que haya parados que pueden producir, es un crimen, todo se debe al maldito sistema usurero, habría que sustituirlo por una economía nacional alejada de la especulación, pero para eso hay que limpiar a fondo gobierno e instituciones con juicios sumarios y ejecuciones, pero no se si los indignados pacifistas lo aceptarían o considerarían "de derechas" o "dictatorial".


----------



## Perturbado (16 Oct 2011)

Algunos dicen que va directamente para raticulín... Y no es broma.

Cada X tiempo se pasan por aquí para llevarse todo el gold recolectado.


----------



## Jalapa (16 Oct 2011)

De todas formas, ¿hay alguien que nos pueda ir informando de los compro-oro en otros paises?

Creo que es importante saber si la "saca" la estan haciendo en mas sitios (aparte de en los piigs, que creo que si)

:bla:


----------



## Jalapa (16 Oct 2011)

De todas formas, ¿hay alguien que nos pueda ir informando de los compro-oro en otros paises?

Creo que es importante saber si la "saca" la estan haciendo en mas sitios (aparte de en los piigs, que creo que si)

:bla:


----------



## Latun King (17 Oct 2011)

Jalapa dijo:


> De todas formas, ¿hay alguien que nos pueda ir informando de los compro-oro en otros paises?
> 
> Creo que es importante saber si la "saca" la estan haciendo en mas sitios (aparte de en los piigs, que creo que si)
> 
> :bla:



En Francia hasta salen anuncios en tv de venta de oro.
También hay webs de compra-venta de oro.
Vente d'or, rachat d'or, vente or, lingot d'or sur lingot.com


----------



## ushiu (17 Oct 2011)

¿Lo veis? No es un plan para cribar de oro a los GIPSI si no parte de la burbuja internacional de oro. Mucha gente se va a dar una gran hostia por culpa de los rumores catastrofistas. ¡Mira la gráfica del oro de principios de los ochenta!

Se está buscando oro físico para dar un poco más de credibilidad al ingente papel de oro que se escribe todos los días. Es un gesto.


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Oct 2011)

Ostias, ahora que lo recuerdo, el otro dia estube en Francia y si, habia tb multitud de compro-oro, no tanto como aqui, pero tb habia un pico majo de tiendas....


----------



## HaCHa (17 Oct 2011)

Se lo llevan al final del arcoiris.


----------



## NapoleonXVII (17 Oct 2011)

syn dijo:


> ¿Qué necesidad tienen los estados y los bancos de acaparar oro como seguro si ellos pueden imprimir papelitos de colores a casco-porro y es el verdadero dinero aceptado hoy en día?
> ..



Porque el papelito es inestable, se pasan de imprimir demasiado, pelean por quien maneja la maniquita...

El oro lleva siglos siendo valorado, por no hablar de otros usos como industral, joyería, incluso alquimia?. El papelito puede valer menos que el papel del vater (esta manoseado!).
En los 90 Rusia sufrió eso mismo, y Argentina. Y en el siglo XX ha habido varias, Alemania en los 20 también. El oro puede bajar un poco, pero no mucho. Una moneda si la han gestionado mal se puede desplomar del todo y no se confia hoy día en el dolar por ejemplo que han mentido rompiendo la promesa, empezó siendo 20 dolares una onza... luego prohibieron el oro! luego prohibieron cambiar los dolares por oro, solo a paises extranjeros.. y luego no eso... estafa tras estafa... y apoyada por portaviones y chantaje y presión y asesinato o trampas a altos cargos que se opongan (Straus Kan).


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Oct 2011)

syn dijo:


> Nu se, hay algo que no me termina de encajar:
> *
> Si están recolentando oro para cubrir posiciones de papel lo veo un poco loco, porque ya pueden coger una pala y escavar hasta el centro de la tierra que con suerte en el nucleo terraqueo tienen bastante.
> Además estará líquido y lo tienen más fácil de hacer lingotes... *::



Pues hala muchacho, coge el cubo y la pala que te compraron para la playa y ponte a e*x*cavar. Cuando llegues al centro de la tierra ve haciendo los lingotes con el molde para flanes de tu madre. Ah y no te olvides llevarte también un cucharón grande para llenarlos, no vaya a ser que te quemes. Cuando termines espérame en el bar de la esquina tomándote una fantita, que yo iré a recogerte con mi fragoneta para llevarlos a algún banco suizo. Pero no te olvides de mandarme antes un WhatsApp porque soy muy despistado. Nos vamos a forrar.

¿Pero de dónde c...... sacas a estos trolles CaLopez??? ¡¡¡Por todos los dioses, esta gente no daría la talla ni en forocoches!!!


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Oct 2011)

syn dijo:


> La talla para darla supongo que usted se la mide todas las mañanas para ver si le llega a 30 cm, que según tengo entendido es la media del foro.



*Con mis 25 voy sobrado, fíjese usted que me conformo con poco. *

Y para no desviarnos del tema: escavar.



> 1. tr. Cavar ligeramente la tierra para ahuecarla y quitar la maleza.



¿Así va a llegar al centro de la tierra para conseguir su oro líquido? ¿Cavando ligeramente?







_Syn junto con otros trolles clásicos de burbuja como Buster, Segunda Residencia y Votín en un día de campo. Todo sea por fastidiarle el chiringuito al malvado Monster._


Por cierto, un cosejo, si no sabe lo que es una fragoneta mejor olvídese del oro:









> Vehículo de los no-payos empleado para transportar malacatones, tiene sistema antirrobo ya que si el conductor tiene seguro, la fragoneta no arranca. Posee un motor de 3 caballos, o su equivalente (2.5 mulas ó 3.4 burros (según modelo).
> 
> En algunos casos se les ha visto por las carreteras españolas cumpliendo con las normas de tráfico, pero esos casos son los menos.



Fragoneta - La Frikipedia


----------



## M. Priede (17 Oct 2011)

Hoy he escrito sobre eso, y sobre el oro de Fort Nox:

_ (...) si vamos al patrón oro --y hay muchos que sospechan que va a ser así, tras la destrucción del euro y sobre todo del dólar-- la primera pregunta obligada a la que deberían responder los partidarios de ese modelo es esta: *¿en manos de quiénes están las 150 mil toneladas de oro que se calcula hay actualmente?* Es una pregunta que nadie se hace y a la que los partidarios del patrón oro deberían responder, porque igual nos llevamos la sorpresa de que la mayor parte está en manos privadas. Según dicen en el documental 2/3 están en manos de los bancos privados, aunque con apariencia de públicos, caso por ejemplo del FMI o del BM, a decir de quienes dirigen ese documental. No me extraña que muchos inversores no acepten papeles y solo el oro físico, tangible, por temor a que se esté aplicando una reserva fraccionaria sobre el oro existente y de ese modo formando otra burbuja especulativa; no en vano quienes inventaron ese sistema fueron los propios fundidores de oro._

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/257384-los-amos-del-dinero.html


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Oct 2011)

Hola syn ¿Cómo va el agujero? ¿Ha llegado ya al centro de la tierra? ¿Necesita otra pala? Usted no se corte y pida, pida... ¡Pero no deje de cavar que así no llegamos!









syn dijo:


> Nu se, hay algo que no me termina de encajar:
> *
> Si están recolentando oro para cubrir posiciones de papel lo veo un poco loco, porque ya pueden coger una pala y escavar hasta el centro de la tierra que con suerte en el nucleo terraqueo tienen bastante.
> Además estará líquido y lo tienen más fácil de hacer lingotes... *


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (17 Oct 2011)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hoy he escrito sobre eso, y sobre el oro de Fort Nox: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/257384-los-amos-del-dinero.html



Acabo de leer el resumen que has publicado del documental y tengo que decirte que te lo has currado. Lástima que dure 6 horas, pero bueno, este fin de semana intentaré buscar un "hueco" para verlo. Me van a matar, jajaja.

Muy buena tu aportación M. Priede, un saludo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (18 Oct 2011)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hoy he escrito sobre eso, y sobre el oro de Fort Nox:
> 
> _ (...) si vamos al patrón oro --y hay muchos que sospechan que va a ser así, tras la destrucción del euro y sobre todo del dólar-- la primera pregunta obligada a la que deberían responder los partidarios de ese modelo es esta: *¿en manos de quiénes están las 150 mil toneladas de oro que se calcula hay actualmente?* Es una pregunta que nadie se hace y a la que los partidarios del patrón oro deberían responder, porque igual nos llevamos la sorpresa de que la mayor parte está en manos privadas. Según dicen en el documental 2/3 están en manos de los bancos privados, aunque con apariencia de públicos, caso por ejemplo del FMI o del BM, a decir de quienes dirigen ese documental. No me extraña que muchos inversores no acepten papeles y solo el oro físico, tangible, por temor a que se esté aplicando una reserva fraccionaria sobre el oro existente y de ese modo formando otra burbuja especulativa; no en vano quienes inventaron ese sistema fueron los propios fundidores de oro._
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/257384-los-amos-del-dinero.html



Muchas gracias por la aportación, de mañana no pasa que me vea el vídeo.


----------



## Avieno (18 Oct 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Gracias señores.
> 
> Era sólo para arrojar un poco de luz al tema ya que me llamaba la atención que nadie vendiese, sólo compran.
> 
> ...



Lo que yo te puedo decir es que del rastreo que hice sobre la propiedad de las tiendas de oro en Madrid, resultó que muchas de ellas tenían detrás a capitales sudamericanos. Nada de chinos, ni rusos, ni cosas de ésas.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (18 Oct 2011)

Avieno dijo:


> Lo que yo te puedo decir es que del rastreo que hice sobre la propiedad de las tiendas de oro en Madrid, resultó que muchas de ellas tenían detrás a capitales sudamericanos. Nada de chinos, ni rusos, ni cosas de ésas.



Esto tiene bastante sentido. A las grandes fortunas de EEUU les resultaría mucho mas fácil desviar el oro por América del sur que por canales europeos, y ya no digamos chinos o rusos.

O eso o Hugo Chavez planea un golpe de estado mundial, aunque no lo veo yo capaz de planificar algo así....:


----------



## Overlord (18 Oct 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ... Además que lo único que les interesa es la cantidad de oro les importan tres pimientos las piedras que tenga o el trabajo de joyería.



Si, les importa una mierda a la hora de pagártelo, pero ellos luego venden las piedrecitas por otro lado y se sacan una buena pasta.

Ya hemos comentado muchas veces en el hilo del oro que los compro-no venden nada de nada. Esta misma semana han abierto dos nuevos en calle céntrica Zaragozana y pese a que el cartel indica compra-venta, de venta nada de nada.




Lo del documental de Money Masters esta muy bien pero os recomiendo ver la segunda parte que salio este año, es de la misma persona pero actualiza la informacion sobre la crisis actual. 

El documental se llama The secret of Oz y lo tenéis linkeado por algún lado del foro ( edito: aqui lo teneis en una web LIBERTAD REAL Y TOTAL: The Secret of Oz - El Secreto del Mago de Oz (Documental 1h 50 min.) (Subtitulado Español)), si no buscarlo en google, hay versiones también subtituladas.

Por cierto, en este ultimo documental se advierte de una conspiración para volver al patrón oro, que supuestamente controlan solo unas pocas personas en el mundo, cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo, pero que cada uno saque sus conclusiones del documental.

Edit 2; no se como narices se ha enterado calopez e mis medidas pero no hacia falta indicar bajo mi nombre "Gran* Miembro*"


----------



## Avieno (18 Oct 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Esto tiene bastante sentido. A las grandes fortunas de EEUU les resultaría mucho mas fácil desviar el oro por América del sur que por canales europeos, y ya no digamos chinos o rusos.
> 
> O eso o Hugo Chavez planea un golpe de estado mundial, aunque no lo veo yo capaz de planificar algo así....:



Quizás. Vamos a hacer un pequeño rastreo. Tenemos:

- Compro Oro SL -- Compro Oro España - Compraventa de oro y plata - Contacto
- Oro Master: no constan datos de la sociedad propietaria, pero: Compro oro, Compro oro postal, vende oro, joyas de oro, compra diamantes, venta diamantes todo el mundo. Aquí vemos que están metidos chinos, rusos e indios, las tres potencias en reservas de oro mundiales.
- Oro Direct Inversión, CIF: B 98212749: Oro Direct - Oro de inversin. Compraventa de oro y plata. Estos en realidad están más orientados al negocio numismático de compra y venta, por lo que no cuentan como los anteriores. Su web está en español, inglés y alemán, por lo que hay que suponer que su capital será de una de estas tres nacionalidades, en principio.
- Tratalia Oro: Tratalia Serveis S.L. 
Tratalia Oro, franquicia de Comercios Varios. Franquicias Al Día
- Quick Gold: Franquicias Quickgold - inversion en oro - valores oro
Pertenece a unos "hermanos Fernández Navarro".
- Kilates Oro: https://www.kilates-oro.com/vender-oro/comunes/confiar.aspx
La propietaria es MARTYNA ORO S.L., que dice la web que es española.

Esto es sólo una pequeñísima muestra. A ver qué podemos encontrar...


----------



## Crisis Warrior (18 Oct 2011)

Overlord dijo:


> Si, les importa una mierda a la hora de pagártelo, pero ellos luego venden las piedrecitas por otro lado y se sacan una buena pasta.
> 
> Ya hemos comentado muchas veces en el hilo del oro que los compro-no venden nada de nada. Esta misma semana han abierto dos nuevos en calle céntrica Zaragozana y pese a que el cartel indica compra-venta, de venta nada de nada.
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver el primero... veré si tengo fuerzas para ver el segundo o espero a mañana.



Avieno dijo:


> Quizás. Vamos a hacer un pequeño rastreo. Tenemos:
> 
> - Compro Oro SL -- Compro Oro España - Compraventa de oro y plata - Contacto
> - Oro Master: no constan datos de la sociedad propietaria, pero: Compro oro, Compro oro postal, vende oro, joyas de oro, compra diamantes, venta diamantes todo el mundo. Aquí vemos que están metidos chinos, rusos e indios, las tres potencias en reservas de oro mundiales.
> ...



Al final haremos de detectives y todo... allá vamos.


----------



## fff (18 Oct 2011)

Pues doy un apunte, despues de preguntar en un Compro-Oro he conseguido encontrar un Krugerrand, y cuando me dan el precio, entonces es cuando digo :no: ... que no puede ser... y si si, te lo venden a 43 y pico el gramo... en fin, que van a fundir la moneda porque a ese precio ni hablar ... : ehhh


----------



## platanoes (18 Oct 2011)

Voy a dar mi opinion al respecto y empiezo con una pregunta ¿porque en tiempos de crisis sube el precio del oro?, se supone que el oro tiene su valor por convenio, es decir, la humanidad ha establecido historicamente que al ser un metal reconocido en joyería, y no poder obtenerse facilmente o reproducirse (aunque los alquimistas trataron en la edad media de convertir plomo en oro...) al contrario que los diamantes, su valor se ha establecido como moneda universal, es decir, un obrero en china estaría dispuesto a trabajar un año completo por un kilo de oro, ¿pero que haría despues con ese oro, si no se lo puede comer? pues al estar consensuado que ese kilo de oro tiene ese valor monetario, tiene la esperanza de poder cambiarlo por alimentos, vestidos, muebles, coches, etc...es decir el oro en sí vale por la oferta-demanda, siempre que existan personas que quieran poseerlo se estará dispuesto a dar parte del esfuerzo -trabajo- para tenerlo, en la creencia de que el oro no baja nunca de precio y en un futuro podrá hacer el recorrido inverso: cambiarlo por bienes de consumo.
Ahora bien, y porque en tiempos de crisis aumenta su valor, lo usual es que como toda moneda se devalue, en epoca de escasez debe ser más importante el precio de los alimentos que el precio del dinero -oro, como moneda universal-, pues bien mi teoria es que para mantener la economía mundial el oro se utiliza como válvula de escape de la sociedad, en epocas de bonanza el trabajador con altos ingresos compra joyas de oro, que en epocas de crisis podrá vender para mantener su subsistencia. Este trueque solo es posible si en las epocas buenas el oro está barato, y en las epocas malas el oro está caro. Es una forma de dar al pueblo un pequeño respiro, teniendo en cuenta que cuando la crisis termine el efecto "inversión" perdurá en la memoria de las personas humildes y 
volverán a adquirir oro, retornando el capital a los estados.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (18 Oct 2011)

Aquí está el documental en youtube, para los que prefieren verlo a tamaño completo y sin publicidad, además subtitulado en español:

Spanish SoZ.10.23.10-YouTube sharing.mov - YouTube


----------



## Crisis Warrior (18 Oct 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> Voy a dar mi opinion al respecto y empiezo con una pregunta ¿porque en tiempos de crisis sube el precio del oro?, se supone que el oro tiene su valor por convenio, es decir, la humanidad ha establecido historicamente que al ser un metal reconocido en joyería, y no poder obtenerse facilmente o reproducirse (aunque los alquimistas trataron en la edad media de convertir plomo en oro...) al contrario que los diamantes, su valor se ha establecido como moneda universal, es decir, un obrero en china estaría dispuesto a trabajar un año completo por un kilo de oro, ¿pero que haría despues con ese oro, si no se lo puede comer? pues al estar consensuado que ese kilo de oro tiene ese valor monetario, tiene la esperanza de poder cambiarlo por alimentos, vestidos, muebles, coches, etc...es decir el oro en sí vale por la oferta-demanda, siempre que existan personas que quieran poseerlo se estará dispuesto a dar parte del esfuerzo -trabajo- para tenerlo, en la creencia de que el oro no baja nunca de precio y en un futuro podrá hacer el recorrido inverso: cambiarlo por bienes de consumo.
> Ahora bien, y porque en tiempos de crisis aumenta su valor, lo usual es que como toda moneda se devalue, en epoca de escasez debe ser más importante el precio de los alimentos que el precio del dinero -oro, como moneda universal-, pues bien mi teoria es que para mantener la economía mundial el oro se utiliza como válvula de escape de la sociedad, en epocas de bonanza el trabajador con altos ingresos compra joyas de oro, que en epocas de crisis podrá vender para mantener su subsistencia. Este trueque solo es posible si en las epocas buenas el oro está barato, y en las epocas malas el oro está caro. Es una forma de dar al pueblo un pequeño respiro, teniendo en cuenta que cuando la crisis termine el efecto "inversión" perdurá en la memoria de las personas humildes y
> volverán a adquirir oro, retornando el capital a los estados.



Siento contradecirte pero no opino igual.

1.- No es que el precio del oro suba, es que nuestro dinero baja. Es un concepto simple pero muy importante.
2.- El precio del oro está manipulado, al igual que el de la plata (aunque está mucho más).
3.- El oro si ha bajado de precio y mucho, si miras una gráfica del año 1980 al año 2000, invertir en oro era una de las peores inversiones que podrías haber hecho jamás. Esto de que no baja nunca es un invento de los medios de comunicación que no tienen ni p*** idea de nada.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...83935-evolucion-historica-precio-del-oro.html
4.- Alguien en este foro dijo una frase muy buena que voy a repetir. Lástima no acordarme de quien la dijo. Me parece que era algo así.
"El oro no se come, pero en Zimbabwe, el que no tiene oro, no come".
5.- El oro en tiempos de crisis aumenta su valor porque va muy buscado por los inversores, por eso aumenta su valor. Los grandes inversores saben perfectamente que hay momentos en los que el dinero no tiene ningún valor, o en el mejor de los casos lo pierde rápidamente, y la historia lo ha demostrado en varios momentos. Por eso invierten en oro, y por eso sube su precio. De hecho el precio del oro es un muy buen termómetro para ver como está la economía en un momento determinado.

Espero que haberme explicado bien.


----------



## platanoes (19 Oct 2011)

No creo que me estés contradiciendo, estamos diciendo lo mismo pero con otras palabras, o desde otro punto de vista:
1.- “No es que el oro suba, es el dinero el que baja”. De acuerdo, pero eso es aplicable a cualquier cosa: No es que el kilo de patatas sube o baje ya que es una constante, es el resto de todos los precios los precios los que suben o baja; No es dólar es que sube o baja respecto al euro, es el euro el que sube o baja respecto al dólar; No es que la botella está medio vacía es que esta medio llena…
2.- “El precio del oro está manipulado”: Exactamente.
3.- De 1980 hasta ahora el oro ha bajado: De acuerdo, Pero bajó mucho en épocas de bonanza, y está subiendo en épocas de crisis. Es lo que he explicado anteriormente.
4.- El oro no se come, pero con oro hoy en dia puedes comer: De acuerdo, pero ¿y siempre será así? El que llevemos toda la vida sin pisar Marte no quiere decir que algún dia no lo colonicemos. 
5.- “El oro sube en tiempos de crisis porque se compra más”: Hay es donde discrepo: si precisamente estamos debatiendo porque existen tiendas de “compro oro” y no de “vendo oro”, es posible que existan inversores comprando oro, pero cual crees que será ahora mismo la proporción en España: ¿1 persona compradora por cada 50 personas vendedoras?. Si fuera un negocio vender oro porque en las tiendas de compro oro no los venden, o mejor aún, pregunta en el gremio de joyeros te tal van las ventas últimamente…


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Oct 2011)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Aquí está el documental en youtube, para los que prefieren verlo a tamaño completo y sin publicidad, además subtitulado en español:
> 
> Spanish SoZ.10.23.10-YouTube sharing.mov - YouTube



lo que esta defendiendo este documental es la creacion de dinero de la nada, sin que se haya creado su equivalente en riqueza-trabajo, lo cual es la forma mas eficiente de robar a gran escala, es facil de comprender que si se imprimen grandes cantidades de dinero sin haberse creado la riqueza que representa, se diluye el valor del dinero actual, los que se quedan con ese dinero de nueva impresion se hacen inmensamente ricos y los que antes tenian dinero se convierten en pobres, si zapatero ha arruinado al pais con nuestro sistema actual basado en deuda, que hubiera hecho si el banco de españa hubiera tenido capacidad para imprimir billetes, los habria reapartido a sus amigos, que ahora serian inmensmente ricos y habria diluido los ahorros y los sueldos del resto de españoles.

afortunadamente el sistema se basa en deuda y todo el dinero de nueva creacion es riqueza que debe ser pagada en el futuro, o asi es en teoria, porque si luego se aplican quitas quedamos igual, tanto imprimir dinero de la nada como no pagar las deudas (quitas) son robos a gran escala.

un documental adoctrinador en las politicas del magui sociata-indignado.


----------



## Jalapa (20 Oct 2011)

Bueno, he puesto un post en el subforo expatriados, pidiendo a nuestros corresponsales en el exterior informacion sobre los compro-oro que hay por esos mundos de dios. ......

Os pongo el enlace (de momento solo han respondido 3, pero es de agradecer):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/expatriados/257707-solicito-ayuda-de-expatriados.html

Si os parece bien, les dais un thanks por la info que nos van facilitando


----------



## Crisis Warrior (20 Oct 2011)

platanoes dijo:


> 4.- El oro no se come, pero con oro hoy en dia puedes comer: De acuerdo, pero ¿y siempre será así? El que llevemos toda la vida sin pisar Marte no quiere decir que algún dia no lo colonicemos.
> 5.- “El oro sube en tiempos de crisis porque se compra más”: Hay es donde discrepo: si precisamente estamos debatiendo porque existen tiendas de “compro oro” y no de “vendo oro”, es posible que existan inversores comprando oro, pero cual crees que será ahora mismo la proporción en España: ¿1 persona compradora por cada 50 personas vendedoras?. Si fuera un negocio vender oro porque en las tiendas de compro oro no los venden, o mejor aún, pregunta en el gremio de joyeros te tal van las ventas últimamente…



4.-Durante mas de 2000 años ha sido así, el dinero/riqueza necesitan estar anclados a algo, y durante milenios ese algo ha sido el oro, o las tierras, aunque creo que eso vendrá después de que hayan acaparado con todo el oro.
5.- La proporción de gente que está invirtiendo en oro en España es irrelevante a nivel estatal. De hecho la población en general se ha tornado irrelevante a la hora de determinar el precio de los productos de inversión.
Siendo generoso diría que invierten en oro 1 de cada 1000, lo he comentado en círculos cercanos y me han mirado como si estuviera loco, mas o menos de la misma forma que cuando fui preguntando por las tiendas de compro oro, como si fuese un bicho raro vamos.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> lo que esta defendiendo este documental es la creacion de dinero de la nada, sin que se haya creado su equivalente en riqueza-trabajo, lo cual es la forma mas eficiente de robar a gran escala, es facil de comprender que si se imprimen grandes cantidades de dinero sin haberse creado la riqueza que representa, se diluye el valor del dinero actual, los que se quedan con ese dinero de nueva impresion se hacen inmensamente ricos y los que antes tenian dinero se convierten en pobres, si zapatero ha arruinado al pais con nuestro sistema actual basado en deuda, que hubiera hecho si el banco de españa hubiera tenido capacidad para imprimir billetes, los habria reapartido a sus amigos, que ahora serian inmensmente ricos y habria diluido los ahorros y los sueldos del resto de españoles.



Por eso el dinero debe estar anclado a algo que no sea manipulable, que no se pueda crear de la nada. 



Jalapa dijo:


> Bueno, he puesto un post en el subforo expatriados, pidiendo a nuestros corresponsales en el exterior informacion sobre los compro-oro que hay por esos mundos de dios. ......
> 
> Os pongo el enlace (de momento solo han respondido 3, pero es de agradecer):
> 
> ...



Gracias Jalapa, ya está hecho.


----------



## firefly (26 Oct 2011)

¿A India?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...plata-de-india-80-en-los-ultimos-6-meses.html


----------



## duval81 (27 Oct 2011)

fff dijo:


> Pues doy un apunte, despues de preguntar en un Compro-Oro he conseguido encontrar un Krugerrand, y cuando me dan el precio, entonces es cuando digo :no: ... que no puede ser... y si si, te lo venden a 43 y pico el gramo... en fin, que van a fundir la moneda porque a ese precio ni hablar ... : ehhh



Perdón por la pregunta posiblemente tonta, es que estoy aprendiendo cómo va el tema de las monedas. ¿No es ése su valor? En oroexpress vale 1358 la moneda de onza (casi 44€ el gramo).


----------



## Violator (28 Oct 2011)

r2d2rigo dijo:


> Ya sabemos donde ha ido a parar ::
> 
> Perth Mint unveils world's biggest gold coin



Son unos jachondos los de la Perth )


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Oct 2011)

r2d2rigo dijo:


> Ya sabemos donde ha ido a parar ::
> 
> Perth Mint unveils world's biggest gold coin



....Me mola la monedita, voy a ver si encuentro cápsulas de 80cm. :


----------



## mk73 (28 Oct 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> ....Me mola la monedita, voy a ver si encuentro cápsulas de 80cm. :



le quita el primer puesto a la que habian acunyado en Canada hace unos anyos.


----------



## Jalapa (30 Oct 2011)

Creo haber visto el pendiente de tia Toñi en la oreja del Red Kangarro ese ..... :XX:

:XX:


----------



## Wem (31 Oct 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/oHemwSzS8_4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Crisis Warrior (5 Nov 2011)

No me olvido del tema, sigo investigando....
Aquí dejo un vídeo para quien pueda interesar.

marion muller entrevista oro activo - YouTube

En el vídeo dice que 107 bancos centrales guardan 30.000Toneladas, dónde estarán las 130.000 que faltan?


----------

